# Libreoffice 4.1, when?



## Mustela (Sep 23, 2013)

One month ago, FreeBSD came with LibreOffice 4.0.5 and with some points of instability (for example, base open forms on background and need to kill soffice.bin manually). I check the version 4.1.1.2 and it seems to works well. When is it introduced to ports?

Regards.

EDIT: Removed old FILE tag on reformed forum
EDIT2: Recently updated the ports tree onto recently upgraded FreeBSD 9.1 to 9.2, Libreoffice is 4.0.6... ¿more stable than actual 4.1.3?


----------



## fonz (Sep 24, 2013)

```
% cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
% make maintainer
office@FreeBSD.org
```
They can probably tell you whether it's being worked on and, if so, when it's expected to be ready.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 24, 2013)

If my intuition serves me, the LibreOffice Porting Team probably will await the release of version 4.1.2, rather than opting to upgrade to version 4.0.6.

Just ask to office@FreeBSD.org if you want an accurate answer. I'm sorry for repeat again what @fonz said to you, but it's right


----------



## Mustela (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I don't need this version urgently but it just brings some improvements.


----------



## Mustela (Dec 3, 2013)

Like I edit the first post, I update the ports and upgrade my system, and the newest is now 4.0.6. I cannot send a message to office@freebsd, but I make it now, when it is possible.

I think that the best way is to create a new port, libreoffice41. The latest version is 4.1.3 and it is very stable. I will compile it to check.


----------



## aorchid (Dec 9, 2013)

Any update to this? I'm also having some minor annoying issues with 4.0.6 and would like to try 4.1.3.


----------



## Mustela (Jan 14, 2014)

I wrote on 13 December and no response of them. Now I rewrite.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 14, 2014)

I think that you haven't read this relevant post about the matter: http://blog.etoilebsd.net/post/Fresh_blood_needed_for_LibreOffice.

Anyway, I don't know if the port maintainer has changed his mind later


----------



## fernandel (Jan 14, 2014)

cpm said:
			
		

> I think that you haven't read this relevant post about the matter: http://blog.etoilebsd.net/post/Fresh_blood_needed_for_LibreOffice.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if the port maintainer has changed his mind later



Now is 2014 and I hope that he got a help.
And my question is why waste time and energy for version 4.0.x because are all the same. I am using 4.1 on OS X and is better than 4.0x.


----------



## kpa (Jan 14, 2014)

Considering that Bapt is also the part of the portmgr@freebsd.org team and an active developer of both ports-mgmt/pkg and ports-mgmt/poudriere it's not surprising that he has no time to dedicate to LibreOffice. New blood is definitely needed there.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 30, 2014)

editors/libreoffice was updated to 4.1.4. See PR PR 186265 with patch attached.


----------



## Mustela (Jan 30, 2014)

cpm said:
			
		

> editors/libreoffice was updated to 4.1.4. See PR PR 186265 with patch attached.


¡Oléeeee!


----------



## Mustela (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, I have one day checking the new Libreoffice 4.1.5 and I will say that's perfect, unlike the 4.0.x. Compiled with Java and Postgresql, all seems to work correctly.

Thanks to the port developers for add and maintain it, this is the future!


----------



## Mustela (Jul 2, 2014)

Now, with 4.2.5, LibreOffice is, de facto, my family office tools. The conjunction FreeBSD+LibreOffice is very important and necessary for us. Thanks to the community for updating and supporting it.


----------

